# vorheriegen oder letzten Datensatz



## Carli (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
gibt es unter Java auch solche Funktionen wie previous Record oder last Record wie in VC++?

Gruß Carli


----------



## bronks (2. Mai 2006)

Ja! Das ResultSet bietet Methoden dafür.


----------



## Carli (2. Mai 2006)

Danke das wars


----------

